# The Ontario Seed Bank...



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Group,

    I ordered mostly Hybrids from The Ontario Seed Bank, spent 
$400- and received them in one week!  (That surprised me)!

This year I'll be experimenting with the following strains:

Jack's Cleaner 2
Chernobyl
SFV Blue Chem
Black Domina
White Rhino
G-13

Looking forward to a Great Growing Season!  :icon_smile: 

A Good Weekend to All
& 420 to All!

StonedWoodsman    :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice Strains,,but 400.00,,OUCH.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 20, 2013)

hey!

ya, well, what r u gonna do?

Actually, I split this 50/50 with a buddy.
I shopped around online for a week, and couldn't find much better.
I thought there was a seed bank 'right up the road from me'...(due north, from CT...) in Montreal, but I couldn't find one.
I found the Canadian Hemp Company and they had lots & lots of seedz!
But I liked 'the menu' from the O.S.B. so I went with them.

- HEY- Has anyone tried growing any of the new 'super-elite' hybrids, like Ed Rosenthal Super Bud, 2046, MK Ultra Wreck, LSD, Warlock?
I've been reading/studying seed varieties, on 'Seed Finder's', and it is the "Google" of weed strains!
Anybody know of any more rea$onably priced seed banks?

Well that's it for now.

Bowl Time :woohoo: 

stonedwoodsman :lama:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 21, 2013)

I have never heard of any of the hybrids you have mentioned referred to as "super elite hybrids" & they are def not new....   GL with your grow man...  :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2013)

> Anybody know of any more rea$onably priced seed banks?



At the top of the page,,click on Nirvana. Its a Seed Bank


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got taken by Ontario seed bank on my first grow got some no name strain.

GTA Seed Bank is who I go to to order my seeds he is in Scarbrough Canada and carrys all the major players and has lots of stock.

I stopped in today to check on stock and he is good to go.

Ontario seed bank is a rip off I wouldn't support


----------

